# Proof that puppies sleep...



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

When you're in the shower...








When they find a crevice not even a hamster could squeeze into...








When you're ready to take a nap and looking for your favorite blanket...








When they want to dream about flying like a superhero...








And, of course, when big brother is willing to share his favorite spot...








Daisy & Toby


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cute pics! Love the last one


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

These shots are awesome, I also love their names!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Soooo cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

So adorable! Love the captions too.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love your pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I love her little plaid collar. Adorable.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Awwwwyyy! So so cute!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Love love love these!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

The pictures are awesome.
I remember when Bella was just 12 weeks old. Seems like she would go steady for two hours & the crash for two, then back at it again.

Mike D


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tj*

TJ
Love your pictures and the captions!!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks I needed that)))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures and captions, they're both beautiful.


----------

